# Incredible Video, An Artist At Work.



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 14, 2016)

after seeing this,
i'm going to throw out my woodworking tools, for i'm not worthy...


----------



## core-oil (Aug 14, 2016)

Ulma,

As well as being superb workmanship, the imagination that went into achieving such realism as to make one think they were looking at a living animal is breathtaking 
thanks for posting

Core Oil.


----------



## RJSakowski (Aug 14, 2016)

Wow!  Awesome in a fifties kind of way.  I could never have the patience to undertake a work like that.  It's very clear that he knows his subject too.  The detail is outstanding.


----------



## roadie33 (Aug 14, 2016)

That is a real work of art. Also check out some of the other videos of his work. All are so life like that it is amazing.
I wish I had just a .001 of his talent.


----------



## Eddyde (Aug 14, 2016)

Amazing work, talent aside, I wish I had that kind of time!


----------



## savarin (Aug 14, 2016)

Absolutely beautiful work and an excellent video.
Thanks for posting.


----------

